# Water Pressure Sensor



## webworm (29 Oct 2013)

Hi Folks,

This is almost off-topic, but as I use tap water to fill my aquarium it's probably ok here.
Is anyone aware of a low cost water pressure sensor that can be used on a house water main ?
I'd like to read this using an arduino / raspberryPi so 0-5v or 0-20mA output.


----------



## ian_m (29 Oct 2013)

http://m.screwfix.com/p/monument-tools-mains-water-pressure-test-gauge/82412?filtered=true


----------



## webworm (29 Oct 2013)

Failed to mention, I'd like to read it electronically (arduino / raspberryPi) . Original post editted


----------



## ian_m (29 Oct 2013)

Buy Pressure Sensors RS pressure transmitter,0-10bar 4-20mA RS PA-AHVAC-010-RS online from RS for next day delivery.


----------

